# Where is the best place you've worked as an EMT-B?



## RachZem (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey there folks, 

I'm having a hard time trying to figure out where to work. Of course I want to work for a good company that pays well, treats their employees well and has a good call base. 

What I'm having trouble with is where to go. I know I want to be on a coast but California isn't an option. I'm looking into Florida and Washington. Any opinions or suggestions? Also, if you have worked or are currently working for a great company along a coast, why is it great? 

Thanks ya'll. Keep it sharp out there.


----------



## ChristineQLe (Mar 30, 2017)

Seattle, WA best pay for emt ~B's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 30, 2017)

Not that skills should define you, but the state scope for EMTs in Colorado is probably as good or better than anywhere else.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2017)

ChristineQLe said:


> Seattle, WA best pay for emt ~B's



probably one of the worst place to work as an EMT however.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 30, 2017)

If I had to stay in CA, Cambria ambulance would be legit. I've heard good things about Oregon.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

Alright, a for realz answer...

OP, wherever you can get a job as an EMT, learn the fundamentals of the job, earn a steady paycheck, and get whatever mileage you can out of it all while pursuing other endeavors.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 30, 2017)

How about this for starters. What state do you live in?


----------



## RachZem (Mar 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> How about this for starters. What state do you live in?


I live in Northern Colorado right now but would rather be by the ocean


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> View attachment 3672


I'm only half kidding. While everyone else on here (including myself from time to time) poke fun at the archaic fire-based giant that is Los Angeles County, I really learned _a lot_ about being an EMT there.

I also learned alot about who, why, and how I wanted to be as a paramedic. I don't think I would quite be where I am today without it. So yes, it's what you make of it. IFT only company's are no different with learning the fundamentals regardless of where they're located, or who they're run by. 

After all, I worked for the infamous "Evil Empire" for half of a decade and still had to deal with issues many smaller "mom' n' pop" fly-by-nights complain about (it's a common problem from the buyouts ask any AMR employee).

How did this help me? Well, going from that to where I am now, and being able to troubleshoot items such as our software, tiny repairs in and around the ambulance, and resolve issues with personnel all seemed to come a bit easier. But again, let's continue to make this county, and specifically it's 383 fly-by-nights, out to be the reason *the individual* isn't "up to par".

This isn't directed at you, this is meant as a "make it what you want, you're accountable for your own growth, or stagnation" remark for any and every disillusioned EMT buying into other people's spin on things. I made it what I made it, and would have done the same at any company in any county in any state, period.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

RachZem said:


> I live in Northern Colorado right now but would rather be by the ocean



If it were me. I would establish myself as an EMT in Colorado. Get my p-card and move out of state once I'm done. I'm currently doing that, though it's the complete opposite of your case. I'm established as an EMT in SoCal, I'm in medic school, and as soon as I'm done I'm applying out of state (mountains). You'll want a better paying job with better opportunities when you move. Your paramedic can provide that in a better fashion then your EMT.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 3, 2017)

+ 1 to what CALEMT said.

An EMT doesnt vary a whole lot state to state (as far as protocols / pay / etc). Of course there are outliers but the majority of jobs are fairly similar. I'd stay and get your medic (if your planning on staying in EMS for a few years) then figure out where to go.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 6, 2017)

Best place was a water park....but then again I was 18 and living in a high volume tourist destination.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 6, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Best place was a water park....but then again I was 18 and living in a high volume tourist destination.


That actually does seem like a cool first time gig for an up and comer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2017)

I did a summer at a water park too. It was fun, but boring.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 6, 2017)

How could one be bored with so much eye candy?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> How could one be bored with so much eye candy?



True, but there wasn't much to do as an EMT though. Or, honestly, much to do at all. I read lots of books that summer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2017)

Gulf Coast of texas. I know we are looking for EMTs in Galveston.


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 7, 2017)

I just got hired at the at PRN Ambulance and they seem like a really good company. I start orientation pretty soon!
I have heard they treat their employees really well with employee barbecues taco trucks etc. They also will will work with your schedule and have good benefits.


----------



## Agg04 (May 8, 2017)

I saw on another post that you seemed set on Titusville? I don't know much about EMS and Fire up there but I know for sure paramedics are taken care of further down south. Virtually no where is hiring with a livable salary if they are even hiring at all for EMT-B's. Down south where you will be taken care of is a FD. Our calls down here are 90% medical calls. I know it seems like a lot extra having to go through medic and then fire, but all of my friends were extremely happy when they did it and they easily found a FD that is going to take care of them until they retire. Its all about what you want though.


----------



## RachZem (May 12, 2017)

Agg04 said:


> I saw on another post that you seemed set on Titusville? I don't know much about EMS and Fire up there but I know for sure paramedics are taken care of further down south. Virtually no where is hiring with a livable salary if they are even hiring at all for EMT-B's. Down south where you will be taken care of is a FD. Our calls down here are 90% medical calls. I know it seems like a lot extra having to go through medic and then fire, but all of my friends were extremely happy when they did it and they easily found a FD that is going to take care of them until they retire. Its all about what you want though.


I was planning on moving there to help my dad but that fell through. Now I'm looking into other options. Really anywhere around water will do for me.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 12, 2017)

RachZem said:


> I was planning on moving there to help my dad but that fell through. Now I'm looking into other options. Really anywhere around water will do for me.


Albany county sheriffs office EMS unit ! Idk where you are exactly though.


----------



## Welch621 (May 12, 2017)

Sunstar in Pinellas County, Florida. They service an area of a million people, with the population almost doubling during the winter months when the snowbirds come down. All ALS 911 and interfacility. They just introduced BLS interfacility only, which is what all the new EMTs are starting on, but you can bid on an ALS shift at anytime.  FD responds to all 911 calls and then Sunstar transports. Great way to get experience and one of only 2 counties in Florida where FD doesn't transport. Great equipment and a very progressive medical director. 

It's in the Tampa Bay Area. Plenty of sporting events, concerts and of course the beach. Some of the best beaches in the country are right here in Pinellas County. 

PM me if you want more info.


----------



## EMS Pursuit (May 15, 2017)

California has great experience but cost of living per EMT pay is tough to make work.  It is doable with some planning but becoming a Paramedic with the right company, working as an ER Tech or getting hired as a Firefighter especially are the higher pay routes to take while obtaining good experience.


----------

